# Apocalypto



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all,

There’s no movie section so music it is but I just watched Apocalypto on DVD and say what you want about Mel Gibson, but that was one fantastic alternative action movie, up there with house of flying daggers I loved it!!!!

So there.

Kind of a Mayan Rambo is Jaguar Paw, and his son Turtles Run is so cute, I watched it coming home from Manchester on the Train and it so much reminded me of my little boy and my 8 Months pregnant wife that I really got behind the whole story and couldn’t wait to get home to make a fuss of them all.

Amazing movie, and seeing the last 30 minutes on my 42” plasma over the laptop was a bonus!!!


----------



## EH_Fella (Jul 26, 2008)

I second this motion - it's one of my all time favourite films


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Apocalypto was the first Blu-ray that I ever watched... absolutely incredible.

Really good film indeed - one that I could watch time and time again.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Rickyboy said:


> Apocalypto was the first Blu-ray that I ever watched... absolutely incredible.
> 
> Really good film indeed - one that I could watch time and time again.


Blue Ray on my Xmas wish list , and this film will be on it, must have looked amazing on Blue Ray!!!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It is a very good film isn't it? I thought it would be a mel gibson blood fest as per The Passion of the Christ, but how wrong was I.

A very strong story and terrific scenary, really glad I have it on DVD.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Neil_S said:


> It is a very good film isn't it? I thought it would be a mel gibson blood fest as per The Passion of the Christ, but how wrong was I.
> 
> A very strong story and terrific scenery, really glad I have it on DVD.


Yes its one for my Xmas List, I mean it is very brutal, but honest no doubt.

Neil, your a moderator can we have a movie section in Lifestyle???

:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Danno1975 said:


> Neil, your a moderator can we have a movie section in Lifestyle???
> 
> :thumb:


I'll put it to the team


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

cracking movie!!!


----------

